# Rebecca Black Song Went Viral Cuz Of The Devil Messages Played Backwards?



## Detroit J420 (Apr 3, 2011)

When i first saw the video i was like she cannot be serious this is soo dumb. Then her voice kept playen in my head Friiiday Friiiiday we get down on friiiday lolol Well i guess her mom payed for her to make a video through the record company. and if you play the shit backwards its spooky, The devil is supposed to have been head of music in heaven? A third of the angels got the boot outta heaven with him. They got a ton of shi* on you tube about devil messages in music and the record companies are behind it, not just rock were talking all different music country hip hop, rihannah is a devil worshipper, and Jay Z play his shit backwards says Murda Murda Jesus 666 and all music is talking about "Rain Man" i guess thats what this demon calls himself Rain outta heaven or some shi* i dunnu let me know what you know about this to many fucken coicidences like hrs and hrs of youtube videos on the subject. Satans blowin up the music industry. The beatles and a ton of modern day rockers idolize a guy who gave instructions on the best type of child to sacrifice to Satan?? thats sickining...... Crawley or some shit is his name This shii* is major spookey you will probably stop listening to some artists after you watch..lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 3, 2011)

lol You have some good weed huh?


----------



## ford442 (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWDln0jlMU


----------

